# A few pics from my wedding



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I got married this past October. I just got our pictures back this afternoon. My Best Man, Rob picked up a bundle of cuban Jose L. Piedras to hand out. We found a little time to light up at the reception. One of the finest smoking experiences of my life. For being one of the cheapest cubans you can purchase, it was one of the greatest cigars i have ever smoked!! The drinks they were a flowin. A great time was had by all!!! 




BTW im a huge tigers fan :lol:


Deuce


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

BTW sorry for the poor pics, i had to size them down so far it kinda got a little distorted!

Deuce


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

looks like a good time was had by all - thanks for sharing!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's OK as long as the good time by all, wasn't. Oh, congrats!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your big day. Welcome to the world of marriage.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks guys! It was by far the greatest day of my life! Everyone had a great time. $1400 in alcohol was consumed!! I had at least a dozen drinks myself! LOLOL.

Deuce


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like a good time deuce...congratulations to you and your bride! I also had cigars with my groomsmen 11 years ago. That would be 11 years, 2 dogs, 3 cats, and 2 kids ago! Good times...good times!


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats Deuce, Looks like you all had a blast.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Duece that looks like a great time. Congrats on the new marriage. How's it being a married man now?

My buddy is having our local B&M in San Diego host a cigar bar at his reception. It's going to be a great time. I'm hopefully going to be having one myself when I decide (can afford) to tie the knot!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations. Smoke on!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Pat-Congrats to your new endeavor-great thing marriage if you get the right person--looks like you've done your homework Bro---Those Pedras I have said for the longest time are a great smoke for the $$$$--so if anyone is looking to try buy Pedras first--Peace!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats on the wedding...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time, Patrick...and I agree on the Jose Piedra.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats Patrick, looks like a great wedding!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like it was a fun time. Congratulation.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats! Smoking Handsome Dude and I are getting married this October.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

looks like a great time! congrats man, and many successful years ahead to you!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

> Congrats! Smoking Handsome Dude and I are getting married this October._*Darren's Godiva*_


I feel a big herf is in order for your wedding! LOL


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on the wedding!! and looks like an awesome time. The Jose L Piedra is a great smoke, the construstion and looks arent the best, but its a great cuban smoke, especially for the price.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

matt257 said:


> Congrats on the wedding!! and looks like an awesome time. The Jose L Piedra is a great smoke, the construstion and looks arent the best, but its a great cuban smoke, especially for the price.


I think a lot to do with how great the cigar was, was what it meant at the time. First cigar as a married man. It was a sweet feelin!

Deuce


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

deuce said:


> I think a lot to do with how great the cigar was, was what it meant at the time. First cigar as a married man. It was a sweet feelin!
> 
> Deuce


Glad it was a sweet feelin. I hope you get many, many more smokes as a happily married man :biggrin:


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Holy smokes, batman! Looks like a fun time! I like the baseball hats, too. =)


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it me or does it look like a scene from the Sopranos?

Seriously, congratulations! Looks like a good time and good memories.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Good friends, good smokes and good times. Congrats Flint


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Shit looks mobbed out.


----------

